# Bento 4 pour iPad



## Hanky Moody (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai avoir des retours de la nouvelle app Bento 4 pour iPad. Je ne trouve pas de réels tests. L'avez-vous telechargé ? En êtes vous satisfait ? À quoi vous sert elle ?

Merci d'avance pour vos contributions.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2012)

téléchargé mais pas encore testé.


----------

